# Brachypelma ruhnaui



## Windycity (Nov 2, 2004)

*A little B. ruhnaui goodness for ya*

Shot number 1


----------



## Windycity (Nov 2, 2004)

Shot number 2.


----------



## Windycity (Nov 2, 2004)

Final shot.


----------



## moricollins (Nov 2, 2004)

OH MY, gorgeous.

- adds B. ruhnaui to wish list -


----------



## azztigma (Nov 2, 2004)

lol I think differently about B. ruhnaui now...I think I should add it to my list as well...! Simply amazing.


----------



## bluerich74 (Nov 3, 2004)

Beautiful ,beautiful.I just got a sling a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Raindog (Dec 3, 2004)

My first ruhnaui just molted...


----------



## dkny_stylez (Dec 3, 2004)

nice t :clap:


----------



## manville (Dec 3, 2004)

very nice tarantula!


----------



## Joe1968 (Dec 3, 2004)

I've always want one of those specie.

truely a beauty.


----------



## Didymus (Dec 3, 2004)

ruhnaui was my first love


----------



## blckwidow75 (Dec 4, 2004)

I cannot WAIT til my Ruhnaui looks like this!!!  Beautiful spider.


----------



## mantid (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice tarantula.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 5, 2004)

Fine spider


----------



## shogun804 (Dec 5, 2004)

wow that T is awsome...and my wish list gets bigger.


----------

